# baby goat bloat



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

What makes baby goats bloat? My bottle babies seem to take turns bloating. They are 6 to 8 weeks old and today one of them was bloated really bad and I gave him oil and some baking soda, and waited till he pooped a little and went on to work. When I got home he was dead, :shrug: I don't know why. What else should I have done? I have soda out for them free choice, they also have free choice on goat pellets and good grass hay. I have been turning them out in the pasture during the day for a few hours and keeping them up at night. Any ideas would be appreciated, I sure don't want to lose another. Oh, they are getting half whole milk and half kid replacer twice a day.


----------



## 6e (Sep 10, 2005)

We had the same problem. It was like one after the other for a couple days. The first one we didn't notice in time and we lost him despite everything we tried. The other 3 that did it we were on top of as soon as they started the stretching thing they were given oil, baking soda and pepto. Those we all saved. Finally no more bloating. Have no idea to this day what caused it. Everything was done just like we were supposed to. 

Only things to watch for is milk too warm or too cold, plants that might be blooming that they're eating and moldy hay. Other than that, I haven't a clue. Good luck! I wish we hadn't lost ours either. Still don't know what happened.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I'd cut out the milk replacer.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i would stop the milk replacer. this is most likely the culprit.
are your kids vacinated with cd&t? if not, do so now how about cocci prevention? de-wormed? kids often can have tape worms. while adult goats can handle tapes, kids can not. very often this lead to bloat and following entero toxemia. if you still have the little buckling and can bring it over you, examine him very closely. cut him open and look for blood in his intestine. 
sounds horrible but might save your other kids in the future.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

Bloating in young kids is often caused by milk/milk replacer getting into the rumen because the kid is consuming too much and it is more than the abomasum can hold. The problem is not that you are using milk replacer, the problem is that you are overfeeding milk to your kids. Try reducing the amount you are feeding at one time, and split it up into several feedings four hours apart. I think that they may be more sensitive to over feeding with replacer than with milk, but if they are fed small enough meals, you should not have a bloating problem, even feeding replacer.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

OK, I'll cut the milk replacer and go to just whole milk. I'll put them back to three feeding a day too. they were vaccinated and wormed when I got them and have been kept in a clean pasture, so I don't think they would have picked up worms yet. I don't really think they are being over fed, I was afraid I might be underfeeding them. I'm feeding 8 cups whole milk and 12 cups replacer for 5 of them. Now there are four so is a gallon three times a day too much? they have started eating their grain and hay since I've cut their milk to twice a day. I may have rushed them too soon to eat grain. thanks for all the good advice, I will take it. 
Susanne, my husband had already hauled him off before I got home, not sure I could have done it anyway.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

they probably already came with worms.here every new animal is de-wormed when arriving at my place. 
i definitely would do a fecal check. the amount of milk is not too much for the age they are. 
are they on cocci prevention?


----------



## opossumholler (Feb 18, 2011)

We had an issue with baby goat bloat about a week or so ago and it all started after I had mixed milk replacer and goats milk. I dont know what it is about replacer but after reading from everyone on here, I will try to never use milk replacer at all, it just seems to cause problems. I ended up giving my guy vegetable oil and massaging and pretty soon he let out a couple loud smelly belches and was fine. Sorry for your loss though


----------



## Sherry in Iowa (Jan 10, 2010)

saanengirl said:


> Bloating in young kids is often caused by milk/milk replacer getting into the rumen because the kid is consuming too much and it is more than the abomasum can hold. The problem is not that you are using milk replacer, the problem is that you are overfeeding milk to your kids. Try reducing the amount you are feeding at one time, and split it up into several feedings four hours apart. I think that they may be more sensitive to over feeding with replacer than with milk, but if they are fed small enough meals, you should not have a bloating problem, even feeding replacer.


`````````````````````````````````````````````````````
This would have been my guess too. I think when people use milk replacer they need to go slow and they need to make sure it is entirely mixed. I mix it very well and keep it shaking until I get to the kids.

Over feeding, whether by whole milk or replacer will get you the same thing..bloat. Watch a baby nurse a mom. They don't get anywhere near what people are feeding them with bottles in a sitting.

Olive oil is my choice for bloated goats. 

Really sorry about your loss.


----------



## saanengirl (Apr 7, 2009)

I wouldn't feed more than about 3 cups of milk or milk replacer at a feeding.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I will go ahead and worm them, it sure can't hurt. the lady I got them from had wormed them right befor I got them, but it's been 6 weeks. What do you give for cocci prevention?


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

~blinks~ Ummmm....hate to be disagreeing here, but unless they were on a serious dry-lot before, and ingesting a LOT of dirt and dust from that dry-lot, just where would they pick up parasite load? Parasites do not lay their eggs in the mammary system!

At 6-8 weeks, while having a heavy parasite load isn't COMPLETELY unheard of, it is also NOT common. The babies would have to consume the eggs to get worms, and they simply have not been eating enough grass and dirt at this stage to build up a load of parasites.

Therefore, UNLESS you do a fecal test and it tells you they have a high parasite load, I would not worm them yet. I don't know why the person you got them from wormed them at 2 weeks or less....... I worm the DAMS the month before kidding, because birthing is stressful and will cause a parasite explosion...but babies don't have an egg or worm load to start with.

You give Corid for cocci prevention, mix it in their bottle. You can find it at your local feed store.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I've pulled the milk replacer,and feeding smaller amounts three times a day. I will hold off on the worming, because they were in my garden area the first few weeks and now are in a dry pen and turned out on a pastrure that hasn't had goats on it in 2 years, so I don't think there will be an infestation either. I'm hoping this will stop the problem, it was awfull telling the grand-son yesterday that his baby goat had died. I will pick up the cocci preventive tomarrow. thanks again everyone, you've been a great help. I LOVE THIS FORUM
P.J.


----------

